# this a good dirt jumper?



## thespook25 (Apr 22, 2011)

atomlab trail pimp

Features/Benefits:
Frame: Atomlab Pimp 
Fork: Marzocchi DJ3 Fork 
Cranks: Atomlab GI Cromoly, 175mm 
BB: Atomlab GI Sealed w/ Cromo spindle 
Chainrings: Pimp CNC’d Aluminum 28t 
Cassette: Singlespeed kit w/ 13t 
Chain: ½ Link Chain 
Handlebar: General Issue 3″ rise 
Headset: Sealed A-headset 
Stem: Atomlab General Issue 55mm 
Brakes: Atomlab Mechanical disk brakes 
Wheels: Atomlab GI 20mm front / GI 9sp Rear 
Tires: GI Street Tires 2.125″ 
Tubes: Schraeder Valve 
Grips: Velo 130mm 
Seat: Atomlab Aircorp 
Seatpost: Atomlab General Issue 
Pedals: Atomlab General Issue 
Claimed 30lbs 
.

GEOMETRY
Top Tube (Actual): 22.3″ 
Seat Tube (center to top): 14″ 
Head Tube Angle: 70 degrees 
Seat Tube Angle: 70 degrees 
ChainStay Length: 15.7-16.5″ 
Bottom Bracket Height: 13.3″ 
Wheelbase: 40.5″ 
Head Tube Length: 4″ 
Max Rear Tire Clearance: 2.4″ 
Rear Hub Spacing: 135mm 
Rear Dropout Axle Size: 10mm 
Head Tube: 1-1/8″ 
BB Shell Width: 68mm 
any thoughts?


----------



## thespook25 (Apr 22, 2011)

Back market riot for 625

09 Riot Frame that is 100-percent Cromoly

Silver or Red Color, sizes 21.5 or 22-inch frames

Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 fork with 80mm travel and 20mm axle

FSA Impact Internal Headset

Strong, Cromoly 3 piece cranks with, 48 spline, sealed "Euro" bottom bracket

Black Market Revolver Lite 26 tooth sprocket

Tektro Auriga Hydraulic Disc Brake, 160mm rotor -- Rear only

Jalco X350 disc specific rims and hubs, 32 hole

12 tooth one-piece driver

Intense MicroKobby Tires, 2.25-inch width

Black Market CNC'd stem

Black Market Bada Boom Bars -- 25.4mm clamp with 2-inch rise

S&M Logo Pedals

Black Market Riot Stick Seatpost 27.2mm

Black Market Seat Clamp 30mm

Black Market Brass Knuckle Seat


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

Spring for the Black Market if you haven't already. But the Atomlab will get the job done for a while. It's a pretty decent bike for someone just starting out


----------



## adgame (Jan 18, 2008)

dont get a DJ3... If you want a real dirt, get something better like an agryl


----------

